# (Had to put a dog down) Golden Retriever puppies?



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately this past week we had to put my girlfriends golden down due to the fact that he just snapped and tried to attack her. we had him checked out for rabies but they found nothing and went ahead and put him to sleep. he had totally lost touch with everyone and was very mean.

I want to get her another golden pup before too long so if anyone knows where there are some i could look into id appreciate it.

heres "Britches" he was 8 years old and his loss has been real hard on her so i need to find a little puppy to cheer her up.


----------



## RacinNut (Jan 29, 2009)

Jerk, Sorry to hear about your dog.  Just wonderin, did this happen to him quick or was it over a period of time, 8 years old is not that old, do you think he had brain cancer or something like that.  Again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

it all happened real quick. kind of mind blowing. i was at her house and he was fine. i left and then she calls me all upset. he was not responding to them and he tried to bite them. then he ran away. i looked all night for that dog and never found him. he came home the next day and still would not get near them. they got him in the house and he bit her mom so they decided to have him tested and put down. its crazy.....


----------



## Melissa (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that, that's very odd that it happened like that...


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Jan 29, 2009)

You can check the classifieds on www.working-retriever.com all litters listed must have Hips and Eyes checked on sire and dam. 

If I was looking for a golden, I would check with the two kennels below:

Topbrass Kennels
wwwmtopbrass-retrievers.com 

Firemark Retrievers had two litters advertised in December melanie@firemarkretrievers.com


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks 

any more?

maybe any memebers that might have litters coming?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dang JB that sucks....is this the dog you were just talkin about the other day?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

yep thats him.


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear of you Loss, but I think I would let her say when she is ready for a new puppy.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

well ive got to be able to find one before i can buy one but yes im waiting a little while till shes ready. for the most part she wants one now but we need to find the right one.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Jan 30, 2009)

Back Creek Kennel in Mt Ulla, NC his website is www.backcreekkennel.com


----------



## tmartin9173 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog, you get attached to them though, now I don't have a puppy but I do have a 5 year old chocalate lab with papers, very loving and loves the attention..  If your interested in him,just let me knw, or anyone else who would love to have him.  We are moving and can't take him...thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2009)

I know a lady near Stockbridge Ga that just had a litter I don't Know contact info off the top of my head but I will get back to you

I understand your loss we had to put our Golden down just before Christmas that is not an easy thing to do I still get choked up from time to time

We already have deposit down on a puppy with Turtle Creek Sporting dogs in Garfield Ga. Puppies due around the first of March


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is the web site for the place where we are getting our puppy from http://www.turtlecreeksportingdogs.com/index.html

and here is phone mumber for Susan Puckett from Stockbridge Ga   404 713 1017 I know she has a litter right now I don't know how many of the puppies are committed for. She is who we got our last Golden from


----------

